# [Suche] Programm für "Leuchteffekt"



## FlorianR (20. Oktober 2003)

*Frage an die Profis unter euch - Leuchteffekt*

Hi all...
habe mal eine Frage... und zwar wie ich folgenden Effekt hinbekomme :

Bild 1 
Bild 2 
Bild 3 

Geht sowas mit After Effekts ? Und wenn ja ... wie ? 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## phi_2k (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich sag nur Adobe AfterEffects. Denk ich mal....


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2003)

Oder auch mit 3D-Programm!


----------



## Bypass41 (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

das ist mit After Effects und dem PlugIn 'Shine' von Trapcode in ein paar Minuten gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Man braucht zwar nicht unbedingt das PlugIn "Shine" - aber es macht alles ein ganzes Stück einfacher.
Das PlugIn macht eigentlich nichts weiter als Lichtstrahlen zu simulieren. Ist auch sehr einfach zu bedienen und einzusetzen.

Ich habe da eben eine kleine Film-Datei gemacht, um dir zu demonstrieren, wie außergewöhnlich einfach das ist (achte mal nicht auf die ruckigen Bewegungen das war ja nicht Ziel der Übung  ):

<embed src="http://www.dv-ultra.de/shine.avi" width="720" height="576" loop="true"></embed>


----------



## FlorianR (23. Oktober 2003)

vielen dank für eure Tipps 
Ist das Plug-IN Free ? Und wo bekommt man dieses her ?
Gruß
Florian
//edit : ich halts nicht aus, das sieht echt krass aus das kleine video da oben ...
//edit : danke habs schon, ähm wo kopiere ich nun die datei rein ? diese .sit ?


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Ist .sit nicht ein Macintosh Format?


----------



## FlorianR (23. Oktober 2003)

Oh man, ich trottel... du hast Recht, ich habe versehentlich die Mac. Version erwischt, sorry


----------



## Bypass41 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hast wohl die Mac-Demo erwischt, was ;-)
das Plug ist nicht so teuer, schau mal bei Trapcode vorbei.

Viel erfolg

Gruß


----------



## Hackintosh (23. Oktober 2003)

http://www.stuffit.com -  damit kannste die mac *.sit dateien auch unter Windows ansehen und extrahiern...


----------



## FlorianR (23. Oktober 2003)

jo danke aber hab nun die win version (demo)
danke trozdem...
hab nun alles hinbekomen *freu*


----------

